# Advice for renting in Eastern Algarve



## Lular (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi there my husband and I are hoping to purchase a villa in Eastern Algarve this weekend :fingerscrossed:
We are very confused over how much income we can make from renting it out- this seems to differ from 4% to 28% and then capping it at €10k. Any advice would be welcome


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Lular said:


> Hi there my husband and I are hoping to purchase a villa in Eastern Algarve this weekend :fingerscrossed:
> We are very confused over how much income we can make from renting it out- this seems to differ from 4% to 28% and then capping it at €10k. Any advice would be welcome


Rental main season is around 10 weeks long (Dutch Kids Holidays + UK Kids Holidays) during that time you will get best income. Other option is to rent out long term but all that does is block you from visiting and cover the service costs.

Close to 90% of property in the Algarve (that hasn't got a permanent resident in it) is empty for 40 weeks a year.

I would have a few words with whoever told you that you can make money from renting !


----------

